# First-time ever



## Miketabb666 (May 8, 2021)




----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Miketabb666 said:


> View attachment 39349
> View attachment 39350


Welcome to the Forum @Miketabb666 ! Nice haul You got yourself there!! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## DianeP (May 12, 2021)

I'm in eastern Ohio (Columbiana County) and wondering if I've missed the season? Can anyone help me out. I walked for hours today and no luck! I'm so bummed tonight! 

View attachment 39349
View attachment 39350

[/QUOTE]


----------

